# Connection/detection Problem with HP Photosmart M525 Camera



## Grimfantasy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello, I have a HP Photosmart M525 Camera, I have all the latest drivers for vista ( I have home premium). Well I hook it up and on the camera it says connecting... then comes up Device Not Detected. The computer doesnt do anything. :4-dontkno :upset: Any Suggestions?


----------



## Grimfantasy (Jan 10, 2008)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannn Need Help

Bump


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Sir Grim,

You need to give us more than 18 minutes to respond before bumping a thread...OK, lecture over.

Can you see it in Windows Explorer? In My Computer?

When you say you have all the latest drivers for Vista - does that mean you went to the HP site and downloaded any updated drivers or did you just load the CD that came with the camera?


----------



## efalants (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi ... I am having the same problem ... my camera keeps saying "device not responding" and it does not show up anywhere on my computer. I have connected it to my computer in the past the exact same way (with the USB cable) and I never had a problem before. All of a sudden, this error message is coming up on my camera. I have 'reset' the camera (taken the batteries and memory card out), put them back in and still get the same message. I have also tried resetting the camera to 'disk drive' as well as 'camera' but nothing works. The software is installed on my computer (I can access previous pictures I have downloaded to my computer in the past), but am unable to connect to my computer now. Any suggestions ??? :4-dontkno Please help !!! Thanks. R-


----------

